# Furminator



## Minion (Jan 11, 2012)

Minion has been a bit huffy for the past few days and today I sat down and brushed him for an hour. He's short-haired and I brushed out enough fur to make a twin Minion. Now whenever I stroke him I get more fur coming out. He obviously appreciated it as he let me give him a cuddle which he hasn't done over the past few days. More fur keeps coming out though as his coat is a lot fluffier than usual and he's clearly molting.

Has anyone got a furminator and is it worth getting to make the job quicker. It's more for his sake, I would sit for hours on end brushing him but all he wants to do is play!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

furminators work really well and are well worth getting

i know shes not a rabbit but im in the same boat with my mishka at the moment :lol: :lol:









my buns havent gone into moult yet


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

I love my furminator!! Mine are just beginning to molt so Il be furminating soon.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2012)

I think my lot would have a small heart attack if I tried to use the ferminator


----------



## Minion (Jan 11, 2012)

I can't find a rabbit one. Do yours have a short-haired cat one?


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

Minion said:


> I can't find a rabbit one. Do yours have a short-haired cat one?


Mine is purple with a black handle,Im sure the packaging just had pictures of furry animals on,i don't remember it saying it was for any animal inparticular.


----------



## Minion (Jan 11, 2012)

zowie said:


> Mine is purple with a black handle,Im sure the packaging just had pictures of furry animals on,i don't remember it saying it was for any animal inparticular.


On amazon it has put that as small cat short-hair. Thank you


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I am tempted myself now. Darwin is really bad already and the same a Minion, he wont allow me to brush him for long enough to get it all out. 
They work as well as they say they do then?

*Heidi*


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

yep the small cat one is the one you want for a rabbit


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I personally use a small pet slicker like this
Ancol Rabbit Slicker Grooming Brush

for both my buns and it works really well on the short and long hair, I normally use a soft brush first tho.

I have tried using thining combs but found my guys coats arnt coarse enough

My 2 have both started molting, someone told me its meant to get cool again tho


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

zowie said:


> Mine is purple with a black handle,Im sure the packaging just had pictures of furry animals on,i don't remember it saying it was for any animal inparticular.


I use the short haired dog one on mine as its exactly the same as the small animal one and can be found cheaper on the Internet


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

zowie said:


> Mine is purple with a black handle,Im sure the packaging just had pictures of furry animals on,i don't remember it saying it was for any animal inparticular.


The small animal one is orange, yours sounds like the cat one I have


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

jimbo_28_02 said:


> The small animal one is orange, yours sounds like the cat one I have


Iv had mine for a good couple of years now,i quite obviously didnt take any notice of what particular one i was buying!!!


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

zowie said:


> Iv had mine for a good couple of years now,i quite obviously didnt take any notice of what particular one i was buying!!!


Ha they all do the same thing. My step dad us banned from using them as he gave one of my cats a bald patch!


----------



## DogLove3 (Mar 1, 2012)

Furminators are absolutely brilliant, I regularly used one on my pet rabbit that I had before and it always worked really well.
Now I have two dogs and I use the dog Furminator on them both, as it helps keep their coats nice and shiny.
In fact I sell furminators in my online store, a lot of them have discounts at the moment including the cat one, although we do also have a small animal furminator, which is especially suitable for rabbits, ferrets and guinea pigs.
Wherever you buy one from, you will definitely be pleased you did.


----------



## Minion (Jan 11, 2012)

emzybabe said:


> I personally use a small pet slicker like this
> Ancol Rabbit Slicker Grooming Brush
> 
> for both my buns and it works really well on the short and long hair, I normally use a soft brush first tho.
> ...


I have one of them. The other day when I brushed minion I filled it up more than 10 times and it was still coming out. I need something a little quicker otherwise I have to follow him around the house trying to brush him.

I have a soft brush too. The only use I have found for this is to hold it above minion's head so he stands on his back legs to try and eat it, then i quickly get his tummy with the other brush. He won't let me do his cheeks either which is annoying because he's a lionhead but if i hold the brush he's happy to brush his cheeks and chin himself. I even caught him brushing his face on my hairbrush the other day!


----------

